# monster caught on the zara spook!



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i caught this bad boy today on a zara spook. i know you're all jealous.


----------



## tyrus3k (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow that's a a heck of a smallie!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Somehow that fish with that shirt and collar just made my day.:B


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL nice fish. 

Poppin the collar!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a personal best.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

tyrus3k said:


> Wow that's a a heck of a smallie!


Yep, smallie in size. Largie by nature. Although it hardly qualifies as a bucketmouth it makes you wonder what it will want to eat when it grows up.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

That bucket mouth looks more like a shot glass. Gotta love those little guys. Wish I had a pick, my 2.5 year old son got his first fish the other day a whopper of all of 4" LM. He sure was excited and tell everyone he caught a bass. pretty funny. thanks for the pic,


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Ive caught bass practically as small as the bait on the Zara Spook. I've even caught two dinks at a time, one on each treble! Its my favorite topwater bait.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

That's one ambitious little fella. He's gonna be king of the pond one day.


----------

